# Official AC:3DS Release Date Speculation Thread



## Jake (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm sure i'm not the only one getting bored of everyone posting "Gamestop told me this" "Gmestop told me that" - here you can discuss the release date upon AC:3DS, considering there is lots of speculation that it should be released around summer. please try to refrain from posting dates gamestop told you, try post your own speculation of when you think it should be released. Hopefully this should stop the spammy of everyone going crazy about release dates in irrelevant threads


*The game will be released in the fall in Japan!! (Between Septemper and November) - and is currently almost confirmed to be released in November for Japan

The game will be released in 2013 for Europe, and is speculated to be the same for America*​


----------



## Maarten707 (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, almost everybody says that its gonna be May 2th! But it can also be in the summer!


----------



## TheFarmboy (Jan 7, 2012)

Calling Spring 2012. The Roundtable from the video aid the release date is not too far off. Course it's just some misplaced optimism on my end.


----------



## D1llon (Jan 7, 2012)

Maarten707 said:


> Well, almost everybody says that its gonna be May 2th! But it can also be in the summer!


 May seems like a good time for this to be released, but shouldn't it be released in Japan first? Has there even been an official title for the Japanese version?


----------



## Maarten707 (Jan 7, 2012)

No, it hasn't! I think it's gonna take very long!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 7, 2012)

D1llon said:


> May seems like a good time for this to be released, but shouldn't it be released in Japan first? Has there even been an official title for the Japanese version?



USA and CA got City Folk days before it was released in JP, so it's hard to tell.


----------



## annamalcrossing (Jan 25, 2012)

...Jeez,rub it in,why don't you.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 5, 2012)

I think it should be released May-September of this year.


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2012)

If it doesn't come out this year, it'll probably be very early next year


----------



## Anna (Feb 5, 2012)

If it doesn't come out this I will be so angry


----------



## AnimalCrossingLoverr (Feb 5, 2012)

I sure do hope that it comes out this year.
I'm guessing maybe sometime around April or May, just into spring and not too far off summer!
When it does come out I'll be running out to a game shop and buying it the day it comes out


----------



## annamalcrossing (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm expecting a Q2-Q3 release date as there has been very little information posted about the game so far.I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## Kip (Feb 5, 2012)

At least i will be able to get money for the game by the time it comes out (i hope) if it comes out next year then... **** ***** ***** ** ***** *** **** ***** i will hate nintendo... but i'll still love them... that make no sense


----------



## Jake (Feb 5, 2012)

annamalcrossing said:


> I'm expecting a Q2-Q3 release date as there has been very little information posted about the game so far.I wouldn't get my hopes up.



yes, this is pretty much what should happen


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, since there has been speculation about an April 1 release date (which I think is funny...really? April Fool's Day?) I did a little research to make some discoveries.  Apparently, the UK Gamestop is using that as their placeholder for pre-sales there.  It also states in the small print that the shipping date can change with no notice.

As we all know, Gamestop is not a very reliable resource, and I have found no other references to this date on any reliable site.

Just thought I would share.


----------



## Nami (Feb 15, 2012)

Mmm, I'm going to try and refrain myself from asking anybody about a release date. I visit these forums everyday, so I figure when I see something like "OMG ITS OUT!!" as a thread, I'll call up gamestop or go on their site to confirm... THEN I'll run there to get my copy.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 20, 2012)

I know there has been some speculation on whether or not it will be out this year or next.  I have found confirmation, albeit in an older article, from Nintendo (on the US site) that it will be out in 2012.

Here is the link: http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/detail/wcytCVRheXZkA5eIGXWY1D8dq_p7hPpN

It is under the heading "Looking Ahead to 2012."


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes. It is confirmed for a fact that it will be out at some point this year.
Which is good enough for me right now.


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yes. It is confirmed for a fact that it will be out at some point this year.
> Which is good enough for me right now.


ily <3
good to see someone agrees


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> ily <3
> good to see someone agrees


ily <3
good to see someone agrees


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> ily <3
> good to see someone agrees



Everyone should agree. Knowing it comes out this year is more than enough right now. I mean, it could be like last year when people were overreacting and got all excited thinking it was coming out in the summer, then got let down, and let down again when they thought it was coming out before Christmas.
People need to be sensible, and patient.


----------



## Kip (Feb 21, 2012)

I can wait until the end of march for new info before i get let down. There is going to be a conference today or tomorrow so they might say something about it, who knows!


----------



## Nami (Feb 21, 2012)

A conference? Nice, always up to hearing more things about the game, I hope they mention things that already haven't been covered. Now that I think about it, there really is a lot we don't know about the game yet, heh.


----------



## Kip (Feb 22, 2012)

Ahh yet again, no new on animal crossing, but i can say that I'm certain it won't come out until (after may) cause that conference covered every game's release () up until may 25th. That's what i think anyway


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 22, 2012)

Reggie's announcement about a live feed had me excited.
What a let down it turned out to be.
Nothing at all about AC3D.
Not even an update on it.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Feb 22, 2012)

Seen the conference. Felt dissapointed because no mention of Animal Crossing. It was okay otherwise. Better wait until March or E3 for more details.

Though Mario Tennis looks nice, why did a game, that got announced recently trump some games that been in development much longer?


----------



## Kip (Feb 22, 2012)

Perhaps, Animal Crossing 3DS will be that good. I'm glad they're taking time to make it wonderful, but I'm not happy that they aren't sharing much info. And i must say, Mario Tennis Open looks amazing.


----------



## Nami (Feb 24, 2012)

Ahh, oh well. Time to look forward to E3 then for info~ which I'm excited for either way.  Its funny, I was at gamestop and someone asked if I needed help finding anything.. for the hell of it, I went and asked for a release date and they said "Right now its May, but for the love of god don't take that to heart, we're just out to get your money for pre orders. Truth is it'll probably be in fall or winter."

I just laughed at him. xD Well at least someone was being.. honest?


----------



## dnrg (Feb 24, 2012)

The GDC is in 1 and a half weeks, and there might be something on display there.
"We certainly appreciated the appearance of Nintendo Direct here on Nintendo Life, with the news day having the feel of a mini-E3. There’s also the feeling here that Nintendo didn’t use all of its big announcements in one session, with upcoming 3DS releases such as Paper Mario, Luigi’s Mansion 2 and Animal Crossing, not to mention the looming Wii U, totally absent. More Nintendo Direct is undoubtedly on the way, and we can’t wait."
From http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/02/reaction_nintendo_direct_nintendo_joins_the_modern_age

I hope that what they're saying is true.


----------



## strucked (Feb 25, 2012)

dnrg said:


> The GDC is in 1 and a half weeks, and there might be something on display there.
> "We certainly appreciated the appearance of Nintendo Direct here on Nintendo Life, with the news day having the feel of a mini-E3. There’s also the feeling here that Nintendo didn’t use all of its big announcements in one session, with upcoming 3DS releases such as Paper Mario, Luigi’s Mansion 2 and Animal Crossing, not to mention the looming Wii U, totally absent. More Nintendo Direct is undoubtedly on the way, and we can’t wait."
> From http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/02/reaction_nintendo_direct_nintendo_joins_the_modern_age
> 
> I hope that what they're saying is true.



Alot of people say that GDC would probably *not* reveal anything about animal crossing but I'm really hoping that it does. I mean Mario 3d land was also announced in the 2011 convention so why not animal crossing? And I was also thinking just then (a crazy idea) that Mario 3d land might be some hidden message from Nintendo. I mean the tanuki tails and constume hahas... whenever I see a video of mario in a tanuki costume in the game I always think back to Nook. Crazy idea but isn't it a coincidence that Mario 3d land was announced on GDC last year and featured a tanuki costume and tail? Could it be some sort of hidden link to animal crossing and possibly a release date or announcement reveal on GDC 2012? It could be possible...

I'm extremely extremely hopeful... but it might just be my craze for animal crossing lols.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 25, 2012)

Mario had that 'Tanuki Suit' way before the First 'Animal Crossing' game was ever put out.
It's a hark back to the original mario's tanuki suit!
That has nothing to do with Animal Crossing at all saddly.
I wish it did but it doesn't.


----------



## strucked (Feb 25, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Mario had that 'Tanuki Suit' way before the First 'Animal Crossing' game was ever put out.
> It's a hark back to the original mario's tanuki suit!
> That has nothing to do with Animal Crossing at all saddly.
> I wish it did but it doesn't.



That's very true but my general theory is how coincidental it is that mario 3d land was announced at GDC last year WITH a tanuki tail. Which leads me wondering if this year's GDC would announce anything related to animal crossing (possibly an official title + a bit more gameplay). I don't think they would release anything like an official release date or something because it is still too early in this year. I can bet that there would definitely be news in E3 but I seriously can't wait THAT long ==;;


----------



## strucked (Feb 25, 2012)

This comment on youtube made me laugh so hard. 

_when is﻿ the game out?
light4misa 9 hours ago_

_@light4misa They say summer. Way WAY too long of a﻿ wait in my opinion. We need a surprise announcement. Like "We trolled you. It's out tomorrow. Regards -Nintendo" or something.
TheAileZX2 4 hours ago_

Imagine that REALLY happened


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 25, 2012)

I get what you mean now.
^_^' <-----My sweatdrop face!
Though I don't know if we can expect anything at GDC about animal crossing, but there's always hope.
I hope they do say something at E3 atleast.


----------



## WillyBilly (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm expecting a release date in the fall only because I'm expecting a release date announcement for E3 or perhaps in August/September. I'm saying they'll announce the release date in August/September because Nintendo has announced release dates around this time before (DKR, 3DS, and LOZ:SS are a few that I remember.)

I would love for the game to release this summer, but I still need to save up for a 3DS...


----------



## Trundle (Feb 26, 2012)

In the Nintendo Power magazine article it said ETA: Summer 2012. Don't know if someone already said that or if it was overlooked.


----------



## XenoVII (Feb 26, 2012)

First GameStop said August 2011 (which I knew was fake), then they said January 3, 2012 (which again I knew was fake), and Then they said May 2, 2012 with Luigi's Mansion (this release date makes the most sense out of all of them, but I still think it's fake, for both, sadly). Like I said in a previous thread, it will probably be announced at E3 and both games will be released near then. Please support Operation Moonfall , a new Zelda 3DS and Wii U, Ruby and Sapphire 3DS remake, Pokemon Wii U, and Smash Bros. Wii U and 3DS.


----------



## BroccliManRob (Feb 26, 2012)

Yea I was in GameStop today and the cashier said May 2nd but I'll go with your word because it's true.


----------



## Kip (Feb 26, 2012)

Trundle said:


> In the Nintendo Power magazine article it said ETA: Summer 2012. Don't know if someone already said that or if it was overlooked.



People have said this over 9000 times XD


----------



## Static (Feb 26, 2012)

I think if it gets released in japan, then we would know its gonna get released in US soon.

According to Google: the best guess is around the year of 2012.

According to Nintendo: It's around Summer.


----------



## strucked (Mar 5, 2012)

New speculations of a release date schedule taken from Gamestop. 

http://www.zeldainformer.com/assets_c/2012/03/gamestop3ds-22092.html

As it can be seen on the image both games "Animal crossing" and "Luigi's mansion 2" will be released on August 2nd. 

The date sounds reasonable enough in my opinion even for a speculation date. Of course this isn't really the official date because it would have to be released from Nintendo but I feel that this date seems more realistic then the ones saying that it would be released on May 2nd. Why? Because we're 2 months away from May and we haven't even received an official title. Chances are that date is just not believable even if you wish it was. 

Anyway what do you think about the date August 2nd? I definitely can't play it during that time because of my exams and stuff but then I don't want it releasing near the end of the year because it would be unfair for all of you guys :/


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2012)

said it millions of times before, and i'll say it again

don't trust gamestop


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 5, 2012)

Im hoping it releases before Summer, but it will probably release in the middle or near the end of summer.


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 5, 2012)

GDC starts today, so I am hoping for some news during this time for an official release date and official name, maybe title art...the works.  I've heard in the grapevine that Nintendo's Wednesday session is all for 3DS titles.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 5, 2012)

Im saving up for a 3DS and I hope it comes out around the time I get the 3DS or even before! Im expecting the game to come out around Summer. But I would love to be wrong if it comes out sooner.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 5, 2012)

God dammit Nintendo, make up your damn mind about the release date.


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2012)

Ryan said:


> God dammit Nintendo, make up your damn mind about the release date.




They never even released one.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> They never even released one.


Ehh...God dammit Nintendo make a damn release date.


----------



## Kip (Mar 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> They never even released one.



Once, they said it was going to be released in the fiscal year of the 3DS's Launch. I'm not sure when they changed it though.


----------



## strucked (Mar 8, 2012)

Well anyway I think most of us would have known that Nintendo would have released *nothing* about Animal Crossing in the GDC session on wednesday. I doubt there was anything on the expo floor seeing that they didn't even mention a word about the game. It's all been mario this and mario that... and I find it a bit annoying seeing how mario tennis was JUST announced and RECEIVED a release date. The more animal crossing is upheld the more our expectations are raised higher...

However on a happier note maybe we could receive news on animal crossing in the next Nintendo Direct. I heard it's coming out somewhere at April. Maybe they could have news and maybe they won't. I have high feelings there would be very minimal news about it on the E3... because this year it would be all about Wii U not the 3DS. Whoever knows anything about the next Nintendo Direct please inform us. There's rumours it's going to be coming out very early on April.  

By the way does anybody know about the release of the 3DS in Korea? In the Korean Nintendo page they mentioned Animal Crossing in the article of the 3DS launch. I wonder if it's going to be a launch title? Oh actually I doubt that too since we haven't even gotten a official title yet ==;;


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 9, 2012)

Well the fact Mario Tennis got coverage and a release date is because it's a cheaply made game. Sorry Nintendo, but I'm going to keep taking shots at you, and every other game company, who half-asses games like this and makes a huge deal about them.

Whereas actual good, well made games like AC should at least be mentioned. But as it has been repeated very, very, many times;
Expect the release date to be *AFTER* summer.


----------



## strucked (Mar 9, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Well the fact Mario Tennis got coverage and a release date is because it's a cheaply made game. Sorry Nintendo, but I'm going to keep taking shots at you, and every other game company, who half-asses games like this and makes a huge deal about them.
> 
> Whereas actual good, well made games like AC should at least be mentioned. But as it has been repeated very, very, many times;
> Expect the release date to be *AFTER* summer.



When you say after summer what is the exact month that you're saying it will be released?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 9, 2012)

strucked said:


> When you say after summer what is the exact month that you're saying it will be released?


September onwards


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 10, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> September onwards



Yes, Sept-Nov. December would surprise me, actually. From spending hours of my day going onto websites in japanese and doing my best to translate them with the little knowledge of japanese I have, they're expecting it to be released in the middle of September. But all they have is speculation as well, so it could be October or November. But if it were to be a summer, or before summer release, Nintendo would be advertising the hell out of it right now.


----------



## strucked (Mar 10, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yes, Sept-Nov. December would surprise me, actually. From spending hours of my day going onto websites in japanese and doing my best to translate them with the little knowledge of japanese I have, they're expecting it to be released in the middle of September. But all they have is speculation as well, so it could be October or November. But if it were to be a summer, or before summer release, Nintendo would be advertising the hell out of it right now.



Is the wait prolonged because the production team of animal crossing is small? I mean a new pokemon game is announced and they already have a set release date on June. Maybe if the production team for animal crossing was bigger then the game would have been released earlier. If the production team for animal crossing was as large as that of Pokemon then we could've had it as a launch title.


----------



## MattVariety (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm going to say Fall, maybe winter for AC3DS. They're still probably developing the features for the game, and I'd say, eh, maybe May or June will be when they start working on marketing and advertisements. At that same time is when they'll be polishing the game up, checking for bugs, and getting ready to release it out into the wild.


----------



## strucked (Mar 19, 2012)

MattVariety said:


> I'm going to say Fall, maybe winter for AC3DS. They're still probably developing the features for the game, and I'd say, eh, maybe May or June will be when they start working on marketing and advertisements. At that same time is when they'll be polishing the game up, checking for bugs, and getting ready to release it out into the wild.



It also might be taking longer because they have to localise the games and seeing the fact that there is so much content there's much translating and changes to events because of different regions. But I seriously wouldn't mind celebrating a Japanese event like cherry blossom festival even when I live in Austalia. I don't even know why they localise games because without it the game would release faster and it's good getting to know a different country's culture.


----------



## Kip (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry for bumping everyone! this seemed like the best place to post this though

I just found a new article!

here's what it says

*





"Could September 28th be launch day for Animal Crossing 3DS? It's just a tentative listing for right now, but it seems plausible to me. Maybe we'll find out the real deal come E3 this year. "*

that'd be good enough for me i guess! but this is probably fake.


----------



## Nicole (Apr 3, 2012)

I read on a AC:3DS community on livejournal that AC:3DS is suppose to come out in the Fall for Japan. I believe this was confirmed. If I can find the link, I will post it.


----------



## Kip (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't remember hearing about that, It couldn't have gotten past me either, so it couldn't be confirmed (who knows maybe I'm wrong)


----------



## star_extract (Apr 3, 2012)

I remember last July when I got the 3ds and I was so sure AC:3DS would come out August-November... I don't trust rumors anymore. I just wish It would be out on May 26th, the day I get out of school for summer break.


----------



## TheFarmboy (Apr 3, 2012)

Kip said:


> *"Could September 28th be launch day for Animal Crossing 3DS? It's just a tentative listing for right now, but it seems plausible to me. Maybe we'll find out the real deal come E3 this year. "*
> 
> that'd be good enough for me i guess! but this is probably fake.



Even if it is fake, it's actually a good estimate, and it's nice to hear an Animal Crossing rumor for some while!


----------



## Snave_Snovelly (Apr 3, 2012)

I just want it to come out on May 25th, my birthday!


----------



## MattVariety (Apr 3, 2012)

Eh, I doubt it'll come out May. I'm going to say around September, Novermber. May seem like a while (no pun intended), but it's the most reasonable, sorry to say.


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll just wait for Nintendo


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 4, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I'll just wait for Nintendo



Best bet is e3. Since they've been so secretive about it, they will probably have some sort of big announcement.


----------



## RisingSun (Apr 4, 2012)

My hope is for a little sooner than September.  I am actually hoping for the first half of August.  I am flying to Michigan on the 13th and would like something to do at the airports other than watch my husband nap


----------



## Lucky (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## RisingSun (Apr 5, 2012)

I won't believe any retailer release dates until Nintendo confirms it.  We will just have to wait for E3 for that.


----------



## Kip (Apr 5, 2012)

Yup! We just gotta wait (i wish i could tell that to everybody who relies on release dates not given from Nintendo)


----------



## ac3ds (Apr 11, 2012)

As others have stated, the magazine images that were posted in a previous thread said 'ETA SUMMER 2012' so I'm hoping for august 3rd as it is in summer, obviously, and it's a Friday which is the day most games are released over here in the UK, cross fingers that Nintendo reveal everything including a data at E3!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 11, 2012)

ac3ds said:


> As others have stated, the magazine images that were posted in a previous thread said 'ETA SUMMER 2012' so I'm hoping for august 3rd as it is in summer, obviously, and it's a Friday which is the day most games are released over here in the UK, cross fingers that Nintendo reveal everything including a data at E3!



Right now the best estimate for EU's release is Sept 28th. So if that is true, everyone else should get it around that time as well.


----------



## Ti4558 (Apr 11, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Right now the best estimate for EU's release is Sept 28th. So if that is true, everyone else should get it around that time as well.



I hope thats true.


----------



## xelrite (Apr 12, 2012)

i like the sound of may2 as the date... it... fits?


----------



## Kip (Apr 13, 2012)

xelrite said:


> i like the sound of may2 as the date... it... fits?



It's impossible now. They would have shown tons more footage and gave ton of info if it were to come out that soon.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah what Kip said.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

The game will be released in the fall in Japan!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2012)

To make it a little more clear, fall is from the second half of September to the end of November.
Your speculation can now be further chopped down, and your hopes of having a before summer release are now crushed. =3


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> To make it a little more clear, fall is from the second half of September to the end of November.
> Your speculation can now be further chopped down, and your hopes of having a before summer release are now crushed. =3



thanks, i'll add that


----------



## Mikey (Apr 21, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> To make it a little more clear, fall is from the second half of September to the end of November.
> Your speculation can now be further chopped down, and your hopes of having a before summer release are now crushed. =3



GOD DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndyB (Apr 21, 2012)

Mikey said:


> GOD DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



There is really no need to post like that.


----------



## Kip (Apr 21, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> To make it a little more clear, fall is from the second half of September to the end of November.
> Your speculation can now be further chopped down, and your hopes of having a before summer release are now crushed. =3



Haha that's what i was thinking when i saw the news.


----------



## Beninjam10 (Apr 22, 2012)

Late November to early December seems to be Nintendo's favorite time for releasing animal crossing, and with a confirmed fall release Window, that seems to me as the only realistic dates. Then again, a very early fall release as In September would be awesome, and could still very well  be a viable possibility. Feel free to shoot me down on that though


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2012)

early December is Winter haha.
I'm hoping for late October /my birthday
but i dont really care


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 22, 2012)

Beninjam10 said:


> Feel free to shoot me down on that though



Most speculation is early fall. Nintendo, specifically with Animal Crossing, normally doesn't have a big time difference in release dates. So far everyone over in Japan is expecting it to come out in September. If that is true, we'll get it either a few days or a week after.


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Most speculation is early fall. Nintendo, specifically with Animal Crossing, normally doesn't have a big time difference in release dates. So far everyone over in Japan is expecting it to come out in September. If that is true, we'll get it either a few days or a week after.



I second this; I mean, both WW and CF we're released late November/early December, but AC3DS has been in the making for probably 2 years now (because they were probably working on it before they showcased it at E3 2010)
I do think early fall (September - mid October) is more than likely a possible release date.


----------



## Midorichi (Apr 30, 2012)

Im gunna be upset if we have to wait till next year but the creator of the game said specifically himself that it would be released this year. Obviously not september. Probably not may either.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 30, 2012)

It's completely logical for it to be released in September.

it's been confirmed for Fall. This year.


----------



## Solar (Apr 30, 2012)

Plus, City Folk/Let's go to the City was released in America 3 days after Japan, so that's a very comforting fact.


----------



## Kip (Apr 30, 2012)

Benmjy said:


> Plus, City Folk/Let's go to the City was released in America 3 days after Japan, so that's a very comforting fact.



Didn't the American version come out 4 days before the Japanese version?


----------



## Solar (Apr 30, 2012)

Kip said:


> Didn't the American version come out 4 days before the Japanese version?



Oh Yeah...you're right. Well you can thank my terrible math for that (and I'm in the accelerated class xD). Well that's even better


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, America getting the game before Japan... I was like


----------



## Kip (May 1, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Yes, America getting the game before Japan... I was like



I didn't really understand all that release date stuff in 2008 but that was my reaction XD


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2012)

release dates in 2008 were 'effed. I have to admit

that was a bad year for Nintendo


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 2, 2012)

I have a feeling they'll be good with the release dates here. The problem with the release of City Folk was that they decided to release it so late in the year.


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2012)

yes, they should have released it earlier, it would have worked out much better


----------



## Static (May 4, 2012)

People (by people, i mean the people who thought the game was coming out yesterday) must feel stupid. It's May 3rd haha.


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2012)

all those people who believed the GameStop release dates are stupid


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 4, 2012)

Yeah, but there gonna go to game stop and be like I'm here to pick up my game! What? No?! Noooo!? When will it? What do you mean you don't know!? I'll check back tomarrow


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 4, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Yes, America getting the game before Japan... I was like


That is exactly how I was when I found out that the United Kingdom got, I think it was Mario Party 9 before America AND Japan.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 4, 2012)

I'll just be happy to get the game, I do not care who gets it first, if someone elce gets it first I'll just study what they did and not make there mistakes


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I'll just be happy to get the game, I do not care who gets it first, if someone elce gets it first I'll just study what they did and not make there mistakes



this. Like we'll know if Animal Tracks returns. Hints and stuff it'll be good.


----------



## BlueBear (May 6, 2012)

I agree with Rooster. 
Most likely Japan will get it first?
and Europe and the US will get it a few days to a week later?
Hopefully in that time someone will put up a face guide, so I don't have to walk around with a face I hate. This was one of the main reasons I used to reset in Wild World and City Folk :/

I'm kinda expecting a late September/ early October release.
I'm sure everyone here already knows this but there's speculation that it could come out on the 28th September. That sounds realistic to me. Plus if that's the case it would come out just before my birthday! (1st October)


----------



## Jake (May 6, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> I agree with Rooster.
> Most likely Japan will get it first?
> and Europe and the US will get it a few days to a week later?
> Hopefully in that time someone will put up a face guide, so I don't have to walk around with a face I hate. This was one of the main reasons I used to reset in Wild World and City Folk :/
> ...



(this is just assumptions so yeah....)

the speculated release date is September 28, Amazon of France, so that would the the European release date, so from that i'm guessing;

Japan ~ September 20-25
US ~ September 22-26
Europe/Australia ~ September 26-30

I'm okay if it's around October, too.

And yes, faces aren't something i really cared about, except on ACCF when i made my female character i got an ugly one, and now i've been wearing glasses to cover up the horrible eyes since 2008 haha.


----------



## BlueBear (May 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> (this is just assumptions so yeah....)
> 
> the speculated release date is September 28, Amazon of France, so that would the the European release date, so from that i'm guessing;
> 
> ...



They sound like realistic dates.
I just wish they could give us it in the summer since that is the best time to play AC.
Oh I cared a lot about them haha. 
Mostly in WW though.
When I stepped out of the taxi, I'd look at my face, If I didn't like it; the DS would be switched off and turned back on, then I would try again. 
Then once I worked out a combination I liked, I wanted atleast one dog in my town, if I didn't get a dog, it would be reset. 
I was very fussy back then, hahaha!


----------



## Jake (May 6, 2012)

Lol.

I'm actually happy for a fall release date.
Summer will then be the last season we get to play in the game, and there's so much to do in summer - so in a way i'm happy it's not being released in summer. Also there's expensive fish and bugs out in the summer, so money would be too easy to make if released then.
I'm really liking the fall release date (close to my birthday, October 27 - hehe)


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 7, 2012)

I just want the game before october, need time to buy candy


----------



## MDofDarkheart (May 7, 2012)

I'll be happy if it comes out before the end of the year.
There are people who have been waiting since 2010 for the game to come out.
^_^ I am so happy that we got a general release date.


----------



## BlueBear (May 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Lol.
> 
> I'm actually happy for a fall release date.
> Summer will then be the last season we get to play in the game, and there's so much to do in summer - so in a way i'm happy it's not being released in summer. Also there's expensive fish and bugs out in the summer, so money would be too easy to make if released then.
> I'm really liking the fall release date (close to my birthday, October 27 - hehe)



Bidoof, I've just realised you're in Australia?
Doesn't the game change so like in our winter it'll be your summer in the game, or are your seasons messed up?
Kinda off-topic sorry, but I was just wondering!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 7, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> Bidoof, I've just realised you're in Australia?
> Doesn't the game change so like in our winter it'll be your summer in the game, or are your seasons messed up?
> Kinda off-topic sorry, but I was just wondering!



that is a vary good question, i am wondering this now as well


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2012)

I'll just reply to all of these



RoosterInURbutt said:


> I just want the game before october, need time to buy candy


yeah i kinda want the game before October, too



MDofDarkheart said:


> I'll be happy if it comes out before the end of the year.
> There are people who have been waiting since 2010 for the game to come out.
> ^_^ I am so happy that we got a general release date.


I'm pretty sure it's confirmed for all countries for 2012, if not E3 will help us out



BlueBear said:


> Bidoof, I've just realised you're in Australia?
> Doesn't the game change so like in our winter it'll be your summer in the game, or are your seasons messed up?
> Kinda off-topic sorry, but I was just wondering!


Yeah, it's fall for me and in CF it's spring, it doesn't bother me, i actually like it. 
When Halloween comes around here, it's soo hot, i like seeing it be done in the game and everything is orange.
I don't get what you mean by "messed up seasons" though they're just opposite from most countries on here



RoosterInURbutt said:


> that is a vary good question, i am wondering this now as well


very*
just read above ^^^


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 8, 2012)

i know how to spell very correctly, its just bad habbit using a "a"
o and october is hella hot where im from too. dosnt make sence but hey when your out and about its nice


----------



## BlueBear (May 8, 2012)

@Bidoof, yea that's what I meant, I couldn't think of the word I wanted I just meant like its opposite for you so it must be weird haha!


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> i know how to spell very correctly, its just bad habbit using a "a"
> o and october is hella hot where im from too. dosnt make sence but hey when your out and about its nice


an* "a"
oh*


BlueBear said:


> @Bidoof, yea that's what I meant, I couldn't think of the word I wanted I just meant like its opposite for you so it must be weird haha!


all good haha


----------

